# Animals you find cute that other people find ugly/scary/disgusting



## Jamborenium (Apr 20, 2015)

just like the title says do you like any animals that are commonly hated
for how they look? 

for me it's spiders, I admit I use to be scared of them but over time
I started to fear them less and less to the point that began to find them
actually really cute and soon they developed into being my favorite species of animals
so now rather then seeing them as little demon spawns I see them as little dorks
















I'm a real huge fan of jumping spiders especially, they're just so cute with those
big eyes, some are shy but some are very curious little cuties and wil sometimes Observe you
while like all spiders they do have vemon it's non deadly to humans, but due to their docile
nature they will only bite if they feel threatened, so as long as you don't scare them handling the little guys with care is completely safe







​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

I also love spiders, and rats, and snakes, and bats, and just about all of the weird things people generally hate. 

I like just about all bugs, not in a pet sense, but I find them fascinating and collect the corpses of them when I find them in good enough condition.

Out of the things listed I like snakes and rats the most, which is funny because they kind of don't get along... but snakes are SUPER cute with their little adorable little mouths and their slick, soft, lovely skin, I love everything about them. And rats are like little tiny dogs that can hide in your hair and tickle your ears with their whiskers (which I am pretty sure is them trying to whisper to me.) I currently only have pet rats, but I want to get a scale baby soon. (But I might go for a giant lizard instead)


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 20, 2015)

I've heart way too many people call
these little guys ugly. Platypuses are
love, platypuses are life.
Enough said.
♡​


----------



## Mariah (Apr 20, 2015)

Hairless cats.


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

Sloths are pretty derpy and cute.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 20, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Sloths are pretty derpy and cute.



Do people really find sloths ugly?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Hairless cats.



I love hairless things, I had a partially hairless rat once, and I intend to get a devon rex someday as well as a sphynx, they are too cute, and I would love having to give them little baths and knitting them sweaters. OH GOD, you've started the hairless feels...


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 20, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Hairless cats.


I always wanted a hairless cat
but my parents always said no umu


----------



## MrFrond (Apr 20, 2015)

Generally, they're well liked, but all throughout my life I always got the weirdest and most negative reactions from saying that I really liked lizards. I guess people have this...Instinctual fear or 'grossed-out-ness' when it comes to reptiles? I think they're all so very cute, though! How could people not love those scaly little critters that always look like they're smiling?
Also, yeah. Totally agree the sphinx cats are cute. I've never seen one in real life, but I imagine they must feel really odd and interesting. The kittens are especially cute because it's like they gotta grow into their weird flabby skin.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Do people really find sloths ugly?



Some people find them disgusting because of their fur I guess. But yeah, I find them really cute.

Also, pangolins. It might look like a rolled up pine cone but I think they look fab.


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Do people really find sloths ugly?



I've had a lot of people tell me that they're gross .


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

Kflamingo said:


> Generally, they're well liked, but all throughout my life I always got the weirdest and most negative reactions from saying that I really liked lizards. I guess people have this...Instinctual fear or 'grossed-out-ness' when it comes to reptiles? I think they're all so very cute, though! How could people not love those scaly little critters that always look like they're smiling?
> Also, yeah. Totally agree the sphinx cats are cute. I've never seen one in real life, but I imagine they must feel really odd and interesting. The kittens are especially cute because it's like they gotta grow into their weird flabby skin.



I really want to get a big house tegu when I get my own place, they just look so loving and amazing, and since I plan to have an at home job he can be my scale baby and we can cuddle forever, and he'll just be my tiny kaiju and I'll love him immensely!


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I like just about all bugs, not in a pet sense, but I find them fascinating and collect the corpses of them when I find them in good enough condition.




I do this with cats.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

Reptiles are cute, no hate.

Also I love manatees.. Few people get my love for this though. They look like cute little derps


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

Tao said:


> I do this with cats.



I do this with all animals. *gestures to avatar*


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

Rats. 

I fell in love with pet rats when I was 15. Partially because I'm a TMNT fangirl and wanted to get a boy to name Splinter, and partially because they are freaking adorable. Not only that but they're really intelligent and can be trained to do just about anything. But all other people see when they look at them is, like, the black plague and sewer rats. They don't get that domestic rats don't carry harmful diseases, except for RBF (Rat Bite Fever) which is REALLY rare, and aren't really dangerous at all. I mean, getting bit by a rat is no worse than getting bit by a hamster or a ferret. Oh, and their tails! Omg, it's just a stupid tail. There's nothing gross about it, so what's the big deal? 
I'm just really upset that people aren't educated about these loving pets because that discrimination is what gets the rats sent to the feeder bins (for snakes).


----------



## Reiterei (Apr 22, 2015)

Rats  I've had 4 pet rats, and I loved them all. But some people just can't get over the negativity surrounding the species.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 22, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Rats.
> 
> I fell in love with pet rats when I was 15. Partially because I'm a TMNT fangirl and wanted to get a boy to name Splinter, and partially because they are freaking adorable. Not only that but they're really intelligent and can be trained to do just about anything. But all other people see when they look at them is, like, the black plague and sewer rats. They don't get that domestic rats don't carry harmful diseases, except for RBF (Rat Bite Fever) which is REALLY rare, and aren't really dangerous at all. I mean, getting bit by a rat is no worse than getting bit by a hamster or a ferret. Oh, and their tails! Omg, it's just a stupid tail. There's nothing gross about it, so what's the big deal?
> I'm just really upset that people aren't educated about these loving pets because that discrimination is what gets the rats sent to the feeder bins (for snakes).



I have to say one thing about that photo: dem ears. Best thing I've seen all year.

_Agreed._ I had three pet rats myself from when I was about seven until nine, and let me tell you: those little fellows were some of the sweetest pets I've ever had (except for Squeak. He was a little bit bite-y). I always feel a little bit upset when I hear that the species is so hated: especially when you consider that they, as has been recently discovered, didn't carry the fleas that carried the black death- it's apparently gerbils now. But no-one thinks _they're_ disgusting?

And the tails... They're not any worse than the skin of a peach. On the contrary, they _are_ very similar.

On a smaller level, pugs. My entire family thinks that their scrunched-up faces are kind of ugly, but I think that the breed's so adorable.


----------



## KiraNinja (Apr 22, 2015)

If you look at a tarantulas feet closely they look like tiny paws, it's painfully adorable


----------



## Nay (Apr 22, 2015)

Snakes I suppose! Domesticated ones have really cute mouths, I've always wanted to raise one






What a baby...


----------



## Quill (Apr 22, 2015)

Bats! I love bats. Super eco warriors/mosquito destroyers. When I buy a house I want to put up bat houses in trees around my yard and never have to worry about mosquitoes again.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 22, 2015)

Pigs! There are people who find pigs cute, but a lot think they're gross and ugly. Pigs are adorable


----------



## KiraNinja (Apr 22, 2015)

audino said:


> Snakes I suppose! Domesticated ones have really cute mouths, I've always wanted to raise one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dem eyes<3


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Pigs! There are people who find pigs cute, but a lot think they're gross and ugly. Pigs are adorable



People think pigs are ugly? Never heard anyone call them ugly before.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah, they do. Usually people say that pigs are cute when they're babies, but once they get older and more chubby, they're ugly ;n;


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 22, 2015)

I think naked mole rats are adorable!  But they look nothing like Rufus from Kim Possible lol.  I actually got to go to the National Zoo in DC and see them in real life!  That was really cool.  I also think aye-ayes are cute :3


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 22, 2015)

I find raccoons to be pretty cool. They have a mask, a ringed tail, and they have amazing dexterity.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 22, 2015)

Snakes and bats can be pretty cute.


----------



## Marisska (Apr 22, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> Snakes and bats can be pretty cute.



I agree with you, I love bats, specially the frugivorous small ones!

I also like the aye-aye, it's a bit odd looking but cute imo.


----------



## Lock (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm a huge fan of hyenas especially the striped ones:





I also find skunks to be cute. I didn't at first until a old friend of mine got one as a pet. The change of heart happened when I realized it was fun  to watch skunks climb down staircases.


----------



## PixelSammie (Apr 22, 2015)

Japanese Snow monkeys. Alot of people find them ugly, but they are amazing creatures ^^


----------



## mob (Apr 22, 2015)

frog


----------



## wolfxinx (Apr 22, 2015)

Has anyone said bats?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 22, 2015)

Pangolins.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Pangolins.



Yes, those are so cute. And they look better in hats and monocles


----------



## Lock (Apr 22, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Pangolins.



This reminds me of Gardening Mama when you gotta pick the sunflower seeds off the bulb.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 22, 2015)

*I loovveee Kinkajous >w< But, almost everyone I know finds them ugly.*


*I find them to be absolutely adorable. But, hey, it might just be me *


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 22, 2015)

Uhh I can't with spiders, I have a huge fear of them for some reason. You know that one scene in Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets? With all those giant spiders? Yeah, that's my worst fear in life, that one day a random giant spider will try to talk to me and then have its 5million spider babies try to attack and consume me. Just noope. 

~ Anways, I love rats! I think they're adorable and I used to own a couple, plus mice, snakes, lizards. I love them all!


----------



## milkyi (Apr 22, 2015)

Hyenas are life <33


----------



## PixelSammie (Apr 22, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Hyenas are life <33



Blame Lion King. >:|


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Apr 22, 2015)

blob fish


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 22, 2015)

I love rodents. A lot of people find them disgusting but I find them really cute! I love mice, rats, gerbils, hamsters, and guinea pigs and have kept quite a few in the past.


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 22, 2015)

I have always been fascinated by snakes <3 I think they are absolutely beautiful. I remembered when I was in middle school borrowing books after books just to read up on them. I still think they are adorable <3 <3


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 23, 2015)

johan "bitey" gonzales, my snail taking a bath with me on my knee
a lot of people say snails/slugs are gross or disgusting, but theyre super cute
johans nickname is bitey because when i let him crawl on me he "bites" me. really he's scraping his endless tiny teeth and eating my dead skin cells, it feels like a toothbrush being swept against your skin. he's too cute


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 23, 2015)

^aaaww what cutie <3
I remember as a kid I would always look for snails


I'm also a fan of rats,Snakes,bats
and insects as well 

my fave insects are defiantly moths <3
it really baffles me that there are people out there who hate moths but love butterflies
don't get me wrong butterflies are cute and all but what makes them more special then moths? :c


also I like wasp, yes I admit they make me nervous so this is more of a "damn you look awesome but I'd rather you stay away from me so I don't get stung but you're still really cool looking", kinda deals


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 23, 2015)

My favourite animals are frogs and octopi. I just adore them, and they are so interesting (and I find them adorable). I look at a froglet or baby octopus in the same way many people look at puppies and kittens <3 

I'm also a big fan of amphibians in general, bats, birds, and reptiles (especially snakes and crocs). 
On the flip side, I have almost no interest in furry animals, and I hate bugs (especially spiders).


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 23, 2015)

I absolutely adore tarantulas. I would love to have one as a pet but unfortunately I have no room for one right now. 
One day though.


----------



## Moddie (Apr 23, 2015)

I love spiders, bats, pigs, rats, snakes, platypuses, sharks, pitbulls, fennec foxes, and hairless cats.*
(*I do disagree with breeding hairless cats as it's cruel).

I don't really find any animals particularly ugly and/or scary.
...Except deep sea fish. Which aren't scary. They're freaking terrifying.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2015)

That snail is cute <3

Anyways, anteater and tapirs are really cute as well. I tend to like more 'odd' animals a lot, they fascinate me.

As for the breeding debate I'm not gonna poach in on that but I do think pugs and english/french bulldogs are really cute.

As for deep sea fish, they fascinate me as well and especially the angler/"football" fish ones.


----------



## eggs (Apr 23, 2015)

i like snakes, snails, and the madagascar cockroach!


----------



## Moddie (Apr 23, 2015)

eggs said:


> i like snakes, snails, and the madagascar cockroach!



All cockroachs are awesome! ^_^


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 23, 2015)

Moddie said:


> All cockroachs are awesome! ^_^



I know that's kind of the point of this thread, but... I never thought I'd hear someone say that in my lifetime.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 23, 2015)

I've heard way too many people say that rodents are ugly and creepy. s:

I like them.


----------



## MishMeesh (Apr 24, 2015)

Snakes are definitely a yes. Basically any reptile I find cute.
look at this lil hognose snake and his cutie lil snoot c:


Spoiler












I also don't mind tarantulas??? like I would totally hold a tame tarantula like a rose hair if given the chance. Strangely I am one of those people who will get someone else to get rid of the spiders in my house if I can rather than face them myself. That's because they're tiny and fast and darty and can hide in your house and be creepy. Tarantulas are slow fuzzy palm-sized babies.

Also domesticated mice and rats, which I realize aren't on the same level of "ugly" as snakes or spiders but the stigma around them, for lack of a better word, is still there. I'm planning to adopt a couple of pet mice soon and my mum is just like "whyyy???" because they're cute and really friendly and sociable and smart and BECAUSE THEY'RE CUTE

I also really like crows and ravens. I know so many people who think they're scary or creepy, but they're super smart, I love them.



Noiru said:


> Reptiles are cute, no hate.
> 
> Also I love manatees.. Few people get my love for this though. They look like cute little derps



Manatees are one of my favourite animals. They're some of the most gentle creatures out there. I love them. Just look at this whole website about their awesomeness. Though they're not exactly majestic looking, I've never heard of anyone who was creeped out or grossed out by a manatee.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't know what is about that manatee website but those pictures do make me feel really calm. I'm so glad you posted a link to that site.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

Scorpions, love me some Scorpions :>


----------



## matcha (Apr 24, 2015)

i really like crows, snakes, and guinea pigs! i know guinea pigs are conventionally cute but my cousin absolutely hates them.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

tiny snakes are so cute. also hairless cats (i think its called sphynx) rodents, and if it counts, most mythical beasts (which i dont find cute, but theyre not ugly/scary/disgusting)


----------



## oreo (Apr 24, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> also hairless cats (i think its called sphynx)


hairless dogs too omg like
 i'm obsessed with these animals
 they are so beautiful.


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 24, 2015)

Snails... I might not like to touch them but I somehow find them cute...


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 24, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> Snails... I might not like to touch them but I somehow find them cute...



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## pouiou1 (Apr 25, 2015)

The rabbit and the parrot are so cute
But i hate  the "nasique"
(French name)


----------



## kelpy (Apr 25, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> View attachment 91192
> 
> I've heart way too many people call
> these little guys ugly. Platypuses are
> ...



What? Who would call a platypus ugly?!
They're so cute <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaiaa said:


> I love rodents. A lot of people find them disgusting but I find them really cute! I love mice, rats, gerbils, hamsters, and guinea pigs and have kept quite a few in the past.



YES! I love mice. Rats, not as much.
Mice are just too cute.


----------



## pouiou1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Me too! I love the mice and the rats


----------



## eggs (Apr 26, 2015)

whoa!! somebody brought up pigs, so i have to admit that i love pigs as well. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Scorpions, love me some Scorpions :>



i would love scorpions too (they look so cool) if i wasn't afraid of them...


----------



## Elise (Apr 26, 2015)

I've had quite a few lizards as pets. I know they're definitely not the most hated animals but at the same time not everyone likes them and quite a lot of people get put off by reptiles in general. I think they are really cute. They also make really great pets and I don't know why more people don't have them.


----------



## pippy1994 (Apr 26, 2015)

Mice and rats.
One of my work mates called mice disgusting today... was so tempted to say something.


----------



## Kitkatkat123 (Apr 26, 2015)

Probably Millipedes.... Charlie the unicorn ruined that for me...
I AM A MILLIPEDE I AM AMAZING!


----------

